# Pizza Time!



## bow-chan (Nov 19, 2013)

I did this baby up for Sunday Lunch....













IMG_20131001_130433_363.jpg



__ bow-chan
__ Nov 19, 2013


















IMG_20130930_114727_465.jpg



__ bow-chan
__ Nov 19, 2013






I was trying a new dough recipe, that I believe is a keeper!

In case anyone is wondering, my "Pizza Stone" is a 15" octagon Kiln Shelf that I space up off the grill about 1.5" with Kiln Shelf Legs


----------



## bow-chan (Nov 19, 2013)

My Dough Recipe:

-3 1/4 Cups All Purpose (I've used King Author Unbleached White Whole Wheat Flour, or Unbleached Bread Flour, or a mix of the 2)

-1/4 Tsp Active Dry Yeast

-2 Tsp Fine Salt

-1 1/2 Cups Water

Throw Everything in a bowl, mix well

Cover with plastic wrap and let it peculate at room temp until more than doubled... I let it sit for around 14-18 hours... or until I get ready

Divide the dough into 3-4 equal parts (depending how big I want to make each one

Cloak the each dough ball, wrap the unused ones and throw them in the 'fidge.


----------



## gotbags-10 (Nov 28, 2013)

Fine looking pies you have there. What temp do you bake them at on your grill?


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 29, 2013)

That looks just beautiful!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## fritzmonroe (Nov 29, 2013)

Those look awesome.

That's about the same recipe that I use.  Difference is that I always proof my yeast in about 1/2 cup warm water with a pinch of sugar.  When it has a big foamy head on it I mix it up.  I estimate the water based on how the finished dough turns out.  Let it rise for an hour, or until doubled, then form into 2 pies.


----------



## bow-chan (Dec 2, 2013)

gotbags-10 said:


> Fine looking pies you have there. What temp do you bake them at on your grill?


 I fire up all 3 burners and usually get it up around 450-500 on the lid thermometer,  Then I shutdown the burner under the stone to Low when the pizza hits the stone

I spin the pie about 1/4 turn every 3-4 minutes to keep the cooking even


----------

